# Getting a pension from OZ



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Can any one tell me what hoops you need to jump through to get a Australian pension I have another 3 years to go and while I am at a permanent visa for here???


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

hi mate, 

there is no big deal as long as you were born in Australia. 

my filipina wife and I sold our business last year and retired here in Ballarat.
I just turned 60 and went to Centrelink to make enquiries about this exact thing.

I was told that I could get an aged pension no matter where in the world I lived, subject to the income and assets tests.

for my Filipina wife to be elegible (she is an aussie citizen) there is an additional requirement that she has WORKED in Australia for a period of
12 years.

( if she works for say 8 years, she is eligible for 8/12ths of the pension)

we are currently about to build a house in Davao and plan to move in about 18 months.

I won't be elegible for a full single pension because of income I have, but we could live very comfortably on the full single pension which is currently
$755.50 per fortnight (which is nearly 31,000 pesos per fortnight)

not sure if you actually have to be in Australia when you lodge the application.

hope this of some use,

Geoff


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

gavison said:


> hi mate,
> 
> there is no big deal as long as you were born in Australia.
> 
> ...


 Lived there 60 yrs and worked about 45 ,, was told i had to live there for 6 mths before I could apply ??? Any other hurdle I have to look forward to don't want to turn up and find i need my Great Grands father birth certif. 
If I can ever crack how to make money here might not bother who knows what OZ will be like in 3 yrs time.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

don't understand.

are you an australian citizen?

if not you may not qualify for pension.

where were you born?

australia has reciprical pension agreements with various countries.

ie italy, greece, uk etc

Geoff


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

gavison said:


> don't understand.
> 
> are you an australian citizen?
> 
> ...



Yes Natural Aussie lived in Oz for 60 yrs worked for about 45.... ouch


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

then you have no problems getting aussie pension, subject to income and assets tests


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

ok don't have any of those either, is there a long process I don't want to be there for days finding papers and running around..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Banks For Retirement Deposits*



Glen48 said:


> ok don't have any of those either, is there a long process I don't want to be there for days finding papers and running around..


Was just looking at this thread and had a thought that no one addressed here yet. For those from the US collecting social security payments, the US government has only a very short list of banks that they approve for direct deposits. Is is the same for those of you from Australia? If so, might be a good idea to post the list if anyone has it...


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

we keep our money in Australia and use internet banking to transfer to our PSBank cheque account. 
(which we can use at the atm in Philippines)

we are currently getting 5.75% om savings in Australia compared to about 0 .3% offered by PSB
(and they want to deduct 30% tax)

(there is no tax deducted if you invest 1 million pesos, but interest is rubbish, and I'd rather keep my money in Australia

we have a debit card attached to the PSB account which is used 
by family to pay for Nanay's monthly medication. It was also used last week to assist our 5 year old nephew hospitalized
with dengue fever


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes it all keeps changing Peso going down in exchange rate.. Was also told you need to report to Centerlink every 6 months is this correct???


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

not 100% sure but I don't think you need to report personally.

you will be subject to an annual review of assets and income.

there are literally thousands of Greeks and Italians who came to Australia after second world war, got citizenship and returned 
home with pension.

pretty sure they do not come back every year.

you have to lodge your i initial claim in australia

geoff


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

gavison said:


> not 100% sure but I don't think you need to report personally.
> 
> you will be subject to an annual review of assets and income.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks would add up over a few years with
air fares accom etc,


----------



## bundyrum (Oct 6, 2011)

Glen48 said:


> Can any one tell me what hoops you need to jump through to get a Australian pension I have another 3 years to go and while I am at a permanent visa for here???


Hi Glen. Im not sure how you would go about getting a pension if you are not living in Aus. I would imagine that you would have to return here to apply. Are you talking about age pension?
I am an aged pensioner here in Aus & am marrying A pinay & wish to live here in Aus & in Phil. I had many varying opinions from Centrelink & eventually came across a Firm called "Aged Pension Solutions" here in Melbourne, very helpful.
As follows is what they have indicated to me: If you were born in Aus. you can stay out of the country as long as you like but after 3 months absence, you will lose any fringepayments eg rent assistance/ pharmacuetical benifits etc.
have attached the email address of the above mentioned firm & maybe you would care to contact them for their advise. I hope this has been some help to you. Regards. John
[email protected] Guys name is Stuart Bell

*NOTE: I turned the Aged Pension into a link to them as it may be helpful to some.

Gene
Site Moderator
*


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Just bump into this thread. 

Can I check again if the pension payout is only applicable for Aus Citizen? Not even for PR whose been work and living >12years in Aus?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

bundyrum said:


> Hi Glen. Im not sure how you would go about getting a pension if you are not living in Aus. I would imagine that you would have to return here to apply. Are you talking about age pension?
> I am an aged pensioner here in Aus & am marrying A pinay & wish to live here in Aus & in Phil. I had many varying opinions from Centrelink & eventually came across a Firm called "Aged Pension Solutions" here in Melbourne, very helpful.
> As follows is what they have indicated to me: If you were born in Aus. you can stay out of the country as long as you like but after 3 months absence, you will lose any fringepayments eg rent assistance/ pharmacuetical benifits etc.
> have attached the email address of the above mentioned firm & maybe you would care to contact them for their advise. I hope this has been some help to you. Regards. John
> ...



Ok thanks will chase it up i still have 3 yrs to go if they don't put the age limit up.. Oz women can get it at 60..Hope there is enough money left in 3 yrs..guess losing rent assistance when you are pay $50 .100 Pm won't hurt medical as you get older could be a prob???


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

just a small correction, oz women must wait until 65 same as we blokes


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok those born 1935 can get it i have since found out and it increase by 6 mths each year the later you are born.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok still have 3 yrs to wait and work out how to survive here, but was born there in 50's and work there until 3 yrs ago should be ok but who knows the way the world is going????


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*oz pension*



gavison said:


> hi mate, '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes Gene he will have to be in Aussie to obtain the pension, as he is nearing 65 now, he will still be ok to get it at that age. If he was born after 1952/53, they have increased the age to 67. Also if anyone is on a disability pension, there are new rules for overseas expats from 1/1/13.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> Yes it all keeps changing Peso going down in exchange rate.. Was also told you need to report to Centerlink every 6 months is this correct???


Did you get this cleared up. I see it is an old post. I can tell you that you have to be in Australia when applying. I am about to jump through all the hoops soon. I lived in the USA for 21 years. So according to the DVA website, I will need to have 12 months residency in Australia before receiving benefits while living overseas. I also read that there is unforeseen circumstances. So praying my marital and family commitments in Php will be taken into account. and they will give me an exemption.

I have not seen any information that says I must live Australia for six before being eligible. Just 25 years worth of work experience is required. 

Jan 1st 2013, the law changed on leaving the country. Used to be six months, now its three. I assume that's for aussie''s traveling abroad for vacations etc.

Being a Vietnam veteran, I take offense to any notion that I have to jump thru any hoops to receive my Defense Service Pension. I earned it...give it to me.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have 2 yrs and a bit to go so who know if there will be a pension or they will up the age to say 65 just to save money.
One would have to assume if you ATO record is ok you should not have any probs but maybe living here you are seen as a traitor.


----------



## bundyrum (Oct 6, 2011)

I have to agree with you Glen48. Went to the Phils. in Nov. last year & was told I could stay out of OZ for 13 weeks before it affected my pension, which was fine, but since Jan. 1 it is no only 6 weeks before they start deducting benefits.
Have to pay the "Boat People" bill somehow!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

bundyrum said:


> I have to agree with you Glen48. Went to the Phils. in Nov. last year & was told I could stay out of OZ for 13 weeks before it affected my pension, which was fine, but since Jan. 1 it is no only 6 weeks before they start deducting benefits.
> Have to pay the "Boat People" bill somehow!!


I just checked the web site, the period of absence after Jan 1st is 26 weeks.

The amount you get paid depends on your lifetime residency in Australia. If your there 25 years you can expect to get full payment whether overseas permanently or temporary. There is of course restrictions on supplement payments.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Have a scammmer here from OZ who get a full pension and it had to go back a few times what for i don't know and if he told you only a madman would believe him however think he gets every thing except medibank.

Which is a scam as well as we know medical is cheaper here and would be saving money for the ATO


----------

